# Hyperthyroid and diarrhea - can it wake you in the night?



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

So I've had bowel issues for a little over a year, and I'm trying to determine how/if being hyperthyroid is related.

I don't know how long I've been hyper, for sure. I was tested in October of 2013 and my results seem to point to being hypo at that time. In Dec of 2013 I first became ill, and the diarrhea has been constant since Jan 2014. I only felt my neck to be tender and swollen last month, and was tested hyper then.

The diarrhea pattern has waxed and waned over the last year+. Right now, it's pretty severe, to the point of waking me from sleep again, which had stopped for several months.

I see an Endo next week, and I just had a colonoscopy last week (my 2nd). Everything looks good in the colon. I follow up with GI in May. I'm just wondering if anyone here has any ideas.

TIA


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hyperthyroid means increased intestinal motility. What treatment are you receiving to control your hyperthyroid?


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Nothing beyond propanolol for the fast rate.  My GP said I was beyond her scope, and referred me STAT to endo weeks ago, and next Thursday was the soonest appt I could get (other offices told me late May/June!).


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Me again!

So I've been worried about dehydration, among other stuff, because I'm constantly hungry and thirsty. I used to be on a high protein diet, so I have ketone urine test strips at home (that are not out of date yet) and they turned darker than I've ever seen before, definitely into the "high" range 

Is this anything to be "extra" concerned about, like worthy of a call to my GP on monday? Or just keep it in mind for seeing Endo on Thursday?

*ETA - the strips also test for other stuff, they'er like the strips they use when you're pregnant - everything else was fine/in range


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid hormones affect EVERYTHING!!

I had IBS while hyper -


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, when I'm hyper things just fly through my digestive system. Make sure you're drinking a ton of water to stay hydrated.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Can hyperthyroid cause vomiting? I've been randomly vomiting food (not liquids) since Saturday evening. No fever to speak of (I have been running 99.5+ since being diagnosed hyper, and that hasn't changed).

Ack! I think I'm seeing everything through a "thyroid lens".

This is probably just some "bug" - although no one else in the family has symptoms.

I think I just need a reality check


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I might be more inclined to think "stomach bug" and get that checked out.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks!

I did leave a message at Dr's office, after losing breakfast, so we'll see what they have to say now.


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Well the dr's office agrees I should be seen, so I have an appt in 2 hours! I'll try to update later - thanks for all your advice!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great - keep us posted, please!


----------



## WildMtnHoney (Mar 19, 2015)

Not dehydrated, probably just a virus or something I ate. Need to take it easy on the tummy for a few more days is all.


----------

